# October 2018 Power PE Exam



## gundamW (Oct 26, 2018)

Glad it's over.... AM section wasn't too bad. PM section completely sucked. Guessed on a lot... not happy about it but hoping I still passed.


----------



## DLD PE (Oct 27, 2018)

My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Nashi (Oct 27, 2018)

Yes...I agree morning wasn't too bad. The afternoon I found myself using my references a lot for those word questions. I guessed on a lot too:\ I tried my best to narrow it down


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 29, 2018)

For anyone that took the recent exam last Fri., here's a funny exam recap from a previous taker that I typically re-post as being one of my favorites. The intent is obviously to lighten the mood a bit since at this point, there's no changing the outcome (easier said than done, I know, been there). 



bingcrosbyb said:


> EE - Power. "You sunk my battleship."
> 
> *Preparation Time/Materials:* 250 total hours. 5 textbooks, prep coursework notebook, 2 notebooks of graduate class material, calculators, snacks, rolling suitcase.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nashi (Nov 20, 2018)

Almost 4 weeks since the exam. The end is in sight.


----------



## tpkjr2006 (Nov 20, 2018)

then the countdown begins to the april exam..... lol


----------



## Nashi (Nov 20, 2018)

lets hope not...


----------



## tpkjr2006 (Nov 20, 2018)

I try to be optimistic


----------

